# Shop Cleaning



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I need to clean out the shop and will list a bunch of stuff soon in the classifieds and CraigsList but thought I'd give everyone here a heads up. If you need anything drop me a PM and I'll make you a heck of a deal. Some of the stuff I have - bunch of drawer slides - variety of sizes, European hinges (over 100), plywood clips (close to 2000), locking shelf clips (close to 1000), sliding door locks (40). I also "upgraded" to a Laguna 16" band saw so I'll be selling my Rikon 14" soon.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

HEY........... I came a runnin to this thread when I seen the title "Shop Cleaning", I was excited at first cause I thought you needed someone to clean it! 

What is a plywood clip?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> HEY........... I came a runnin to this thread when I seen the title "Shop Cleaning", I was excited at first cause I thought you needed someone to clean it!
> 
> What is a plywood clip?


You silly boy!!! It is a clip that holds more than one piece of plywood together, you know...like a paperclip! :headknock: :slimer:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> You silly boy!!! It is a clip that holds more than one piece of plywood together, you know...like a paperclip! :headknock: :slimer:


RIGHT!!!! :dance:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

trodery said:


> HEY........... I came a runnin to this thread when I seen the title "Shop Cleaning", I was excited at first cause I thought you needed someone to clean it!
> 
> What is a plywood clip?


If I can get rid of some of this stuff it might be possible to clean it.








The plywood clips are H shaped pieces of Aluminum that go between 2 pieces of plywood to support and space them. Here's a link http://tamlynstore.com/pc.aspx


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

May be interested in the Rikon. When you get ready to move it please shoot me some info.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

drawer slide info for me please?

note to self.......when building a nice chest of drawers for your young sons......don''t scrimp on the slides!!!

and be sure to teach the boys, that drawers are not to be used as ladder rungs so you can jump from the dresser to the bed.

along those lines, next time I build them boys a bed......going to use 2X4 slats, rather than 1X4's...........sheesh.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Shot you guys a PM. Rating on the slides is 100 pounds - might handle climbing if they are young but probably not good as a high dive.


----------

